# Buying my first camera.Please help me in this noble cause



## Sankalp Tripathi (Nov 1, 2013)

What's your budget?
12-16 k INR
Camera type?
from all that i have researched it should be Point and Shoot

Body Style?
whichever 

How much zoom do you want/expect?
I have a lot of expectations

What will you be shooting with this camera?
 everyday life.plus there is a hidden photography enthusiast inside ,so as much possible 

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?

all of them 

Video?

yes please

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?

i don't know but everyone from my relatives to neighbour have Nikon.so if it is better 

Any brand preference? Like/dislike

 my family could hate names like panasonic/samsung/lumix etc 

From where will you be buying?

whosoever gives the better deal


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2013)

If you want more zoom, TZ30 from Panasonic is the only choice.
If you really don't want a camera from Panasonic, you can go for Nikon P330 (again you don't have a lot of choice here). It's a large sensor compact, lot of controls but with less zoom. 
Else, SX160 from Canon. You will get good zoom and manual controls but you have to live with it's slow performance and other quirks of this camera.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Nov 1, 2013)

well for a novice ,what i can read is P330 has more manual features than L820.is it so ? plus wih more pixels and zoom i think elders can use it easily.is there any con of it ? please and thank you for the reply


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2013)

L820 - Manual controls  Almost it doesn't have any manual controls. I am not a fan of Nikon L series cameras. AN ENTHUSIAST should look for cameras with manual controls not cameras like *L820*.

Don't give a damn about pixels. No cameras are coming with less than 10MP nowadays. This is more than enough for our use. ZOOM - That you have to decide whether you want more or less is enough for your need. But I can't understand what made you to think that ease of use do have to do with these things (pixel and zoom)


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Nov 2, 2013)

what i meant is that because L820 has no manual control (i thought it had few  ) so if someone old wants to use may feel use.
btw p330 has auto mode too ?


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2013)

All the cameras out there do have auto mode and plenty of scene modes to play with.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Nov 4, 2013)

i went into jumbo electronics today and the salesman showed me fujifilm s 6800.it has manual control too (pams etc ).i don;t know how he clicked but the pic from fuji looked better than the l820.and it's price is little around 600 more.now i am more confused.
please reply


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2013)

^ Not many reviews, and I am not finding it attractive after Fuji chose NO view finder and NO hot shoe and still they are coming with sensor stabilization.


----------

